# Zoey annointing with her own urine



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

After about 30+ minutes of cuddle time, Zoey will start to get fidgety. We have learned that means that she needs to potty. We will put her in the "play pool" to do her business.
Once she's done, we (meaning I) will clean up & then we will either let her continue to play or will resume cuddle time (depending upon her mood).
I make sure to have some fresh water in the play pool for her. But she will almost always lick her own urine & then annoint herself. It's just about every time we have her in the play pool (which we have started using the past couple weeks).
I have done searches in different topics on "drink urine", "drinking urine" & "annoint urine" & have found nothing (but I'm sure I remember someone mentioning it in the past).
Is this normal? Do I need to worry that she's not getting some kind of mineral? And lastly - ewww! My usually impecably clean little girl is a little gross! :?


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Strange.. :shock: I'm very curious as well! Hope the others can shed some light on this


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

That's a 1st for me :? Maybe Nancy will know something about it.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Bump - any ideas guys?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Hehe, the key is to search "annointing" and "urine"

But the two threads didn't have all that much info in them either. But for reference, here they are:
Thread 1

Thread 2

Just so you know you're not alone!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks Immortalia! Guess it is "normal" for some hedgies. Blehh.
Still, gotta wonder why she does it. Silly, gross hedgie! :lol:


----------

